# Budget Watches



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Just going through my watches based upon personal value, monetary value and durability and started to think what are the best value for money pound for pound watches out there. Personally on a budget and looking under the 300 pound bracket Vostok would be the best for durability, water resistance, keeping reasonable time however their styles can put many people off. Going further up the price scale I would say for me Wenger have been the most impressive. Time keeping, use and style.

What do others think are the best pound for pound watches out there for daily use?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

for real everyday use then this cost me 77 quid in total including a new 24 zulu and strap adaptors.

same watch at factory spec might still be in sale forum for much less.

or if you prefer something mechanical then a spork will set you back less than 200 notes these days.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

robert75 said:


> Just going through my watches based upon personal value, monetary value and durability and started to think what are the best value for money pound for pound watches out there. Personally on a budget and looking under the 300 pound bracket Vostok would be the best for durability, water resistance, keeping reasonable time however their styles can put many people off. Going further up the price scale I would say for me Wenger have been the most impressive. Time keeping, use and style.
> 
> What do others think are the best pound for pound watches out there for daily use?


Interesting that you mention Wenger - I had been looking through their catalogue but couldn't find a model that was either hand wound or automatic at a price point I was comfortable with.

Vostok of course, a total winner - reliable (odd report of the occasional Friday special, aside), durable and a real case of throw on and don't worry about...

I'm sure the trusty Seiko SKX will have a fair following, and though I prefer the 3 o'clock crown of the SKX031, the larger 007/009/011 series are true tools as well as aesthetic pieces. Personally of all the Seiko, I love the SBDC001/003/005 aka Sumo but it's more than I'd want to really spend given that I prefer to buy new.

Actually, a relatively underrated contender I believe to be some of the Citizen range such as the NY0040.

Other than that, the CWC W10 (auto or hand wind) or the Hamilton equivalent. Love them. Must get one.

Next!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

I forgot the CWC which is 110 quid. I saw a really nice one though for about 220. As for Wenger no I have not seen an automatic but for what they do for the price I have to say I am sold (Like the look of that Seiko though!)


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

At sub Â£100 the Seiko SNZH57K1 deserves a mention










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Mutley said:


> At sub Â£100 the Seiko SNZH57K1 deserves a mention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the fathoms... bloody glorious mate.


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

I think this is the best budget watch around. My SKX031


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

For around the Â£70 mark its hard to beat the Divex/Aqualung 500m watches. Don't have one at the minute so no piccie.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

CWC G10 by a mile!


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

Alas said:


> For around the Â£70 mark its hard to beat the Divex/Aqualung 500m watches. Don't have one at the minute so no piccie.


These certainly get my vote too and here is a picture....


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi one of these two imho all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi or one of these i saw one nos for that type of money and imho very well made all the best woody77


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Alas said:


> For around the Â£70 mark its hard to beat the Divex/Aqualung 500m watches. Don't have one at the minute so no piccie.


+1 Stonking value.

I have the Divex version, it has made most of my other watches redundant............. I don't know whether I should thank Tim, or poke him in the eye with a very long stick


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

has to be citizen for me if i was going to spend under 300 on a keeper i wouldnt look at anything else.

under a 100 it would be a g shock .

under 50 something with a fuzzy photo on ebay i do like a gamble.


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

I may have mentioned this before, but my quartz Omeaga Seamaster Pro has taken an almost daily beating for the last 7 years, is still pretty much spotless and side from one service about 2 months back has never missed a beat. A little out of some peoples budget, but i think quite reasonable on the second hand market and when I think of price, age and condition, Â£ for Â£ this would be my choice for a long term buy in terms of value for money.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Has to be a Riseman. With the above watches all they do is tell you the time and date. That's not good value!!

With a Riseman, you get to know the time, the date, the day, your altitude, the weather in the next 6 hours and the temperature. It has 5 alarms, a timer and a stop watch. And it is solar powered and connects to the atomic clock so it's deadly accurate. Plus it's water resistant to 200m and shock proof so it is the perfect companion in my life.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi there are so many nice watches at that money here are some more that i have and like and good imho all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi and most g-shocks all the best woody77 .


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

shadowninja said:


> Has to be a Riseman. With the above watches all they do is tell you the time and date. That's not good value!!
> 
> With a Riseman, you get to know the time, the date, the day, your altitude, the weather in the next 6 hours and the temperature. It has 5 alarms, a timer and a stop watch. And it is solar powered and connects to the atomic clock so it's deadly accurate. Plus it's water resistant to 200m and shock proof so it is the perfect companion in my life.


One major flaw in your otherwise very convincing argument............. its so damn fugly :bag:


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

woody77 said:


> hi a few more all the best woody77.


Hi woody, what the model number of the Alba?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

antonbhoy said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi a few more all the best woody77.
> ...


hi model number is vx42-x212 seiko movement all the best woody77.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

shadowninja said:


> Has to be a Riseman. With the above watches all they do is tell you the time and date. That's not good value!!
> 
> With a Riseman, you get to know the time, the date, the day, your altitude, the weather in the next 6 hours and the temperature. It has 5 alarms, a timer and a stop watch. And it is solar powered and connects to the atomic clock so it's deadly accurate. Plus it's water resistant to 200m and shock proof so it is the perfect companion in my life.


Mrs. Mel has a washing machine that's a bit like that - 57 different wash cycles and programmes, biological, rinse, spin and lots more :yes:

And she only ever uses three of 'em msl:

*
That's just TMI*









:weed: ldman:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Just have to say (somewhat predictably for those who know me) that I think G-Shocks have to be among the best value for money in the world of budget watches.

There, carry on.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a few Vostok watches, they are perfect for everyday wear. Chic and casual.









RG. x


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Just have to say (somewhat predictably for those who know me) that I think G-Shocks have to be among the best value for money in the world of budget watches.
> 
> There, carry on.


They are OK. I'd like a Baby G.  I don't know if I'm a G Shock kinda gal, though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

rolexgirl said:


> They are OK. I'd like a Baby G.  I don't know if I'm a G Shock kinda gal, though.


That made me think of something I photoshopped last year...


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> rolexgirl said:
> 
> 
> > They are OK. I'd like a Baby G.  I don't know if I'm a G Shock kinda gal, though.
> ...


:lol: Lol, that's funny!


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

What about the seiko monster? For the money you'll be hard beaten! Definite favourite of mine. Purely on durability and functionality though I'd have to agree with g-shocks, although I'm not a huge fan of digitals I just can't seem to dent mine!


----------

